# Mercurial + TortoiseHg Dateinamen ändern



## prototype0815 (14. Feb 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich hab folgendes Problem mit Mercurial.

Ich möchte die Datei 123.java die von Mercurial "getrackt" wird gerne einen anderen Namen verpassen z.B. abc.java .... es soll aber die "History" der Datei nicht verloren gehen. Also die Änderungen die in der Vergangeheit getrackt wurden.

Um schon mal etwas den Wind raus zu nehmen sag ich euch was ich schon versucht hab...

man muss wissen das es einen "hg rename"-Befehl gibt der aber im Prinzip die Datei kopiert und die Quelldatei löscht, "hg rename" ist also genau das selbe wie ein "hg mv"(move).

*hg log --follow*  oder die Kurzform *hg log -f* eingeben 
*hg mv 123.java .\neuesVerzeichnis*
das verschiebt die Datei und zwar mit samt der History, macht man allerdings folgendes

*hg log --follow*  oder die Kurzform *hg log -f* eingeben 
*hg mv 123.java .\neuesVerzeichnis\abc.java*
wird die Datei verschoben aber ohne History, man sieht also sobald sich der Name der Datei ändert kann vermutlich die History nicht mehr zugeordnet werden.

Ich hoffe jemand hat dieses Problem schon mal gelöst, das würde mir sehr weiter helfen.

LG proto


----------

